# just want to know what everone thinks



## 93sentraxe (Jul 16, 2002)

hey whats up to all new to the forum on this name and i finally have some pics of my car it is a 93 sentra xe 16"konig tuners,intake cone since i cant find a full intake system, tanabe exaust pipes from cat back with 3a racing muffler,alpine head unit powering a kenwood 728 amp, and the amp powering 2 10"jl w3 in a power wedge box (went to comp hit 135.4 db) also a dual custom guage pod.
k. here is a problem how do i post the pics can anyone tell me plz i have just tried now for like 20 min cant figure it out sorry for the hype and then the let down. If any one is willing to help plz do


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey, welcome to the site. To post pics, you're going to need a hosting site. Most webhosts won't allow hotlinking of pictures, so you need a site like www.printroom.com - I use them and I'm very happy. 200MB free, which rocks. Then, click the IMG button above the text box when you post, paste in the URL of the image, including the http:// , and you're good to go.


----------



## 93sentraxe (Jul 16, 2002)

k. well here it is samo thanks for the help i hope this works so i can get some feedback.


----------



## 93sentraxe (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbum.asp?userid=93sentraxe&album_id=86246[/URL] 

maybe this might work if not is there a way i can send some one my pics and they can post for me sine i cant figure it out


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)

Nice. But you need to get it lowered.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good! Did you build that sub box yourself? If so, where did you get the carpet and does it match well?


----------



## 93sentraxe (Jul 16, 2002)

no box was with subs is the jl powerwedge series box and the loweering i know about but not till after i get my kit put on dont want to scrape my baby all up.


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

NICE RIDE LOOKS REAL DECENT


----------



## dropsentra94 (May 1, 2002)

*looks good bro*

Where in ny are u? is merrick the 1 in queens if so u wanna race sometime i know a few heads in queens wit sentras and were tryin to start a crew. hit me up if ure intrested.latez


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

what kit are you getting?


----------



## 93sentraxe (Jul 16, 2002)

the kit thats a top secret project but should be coming some time in september some of u might now what iam talking about. 
um merrick isnt far from queens but iam not really up for racing any more unless its track stuff but id love to check out a few sentra and get alocal club going so deffinatly write back lettin me know what the deal is


----------



## dropsentra94 (May 1, 2002)

Thats kool man. i might be there this weekend not sure but my boys house is on francis lewis but ill let u know if i go or not. We might go to english town to get our et times so when we go ill let u know so we can do this legally . How much u paid for the rims?and were u got the gauge pillar from im dien to get 1.thnx.latez man


----------



## dropsentra94 (May 1, 2002)

*my ride*

this is my ride


----------



## dropsentra94 (May 1, 2002)

*damn*

just look here then tell me what yall think.
http://www.printroom.com/EditAlbum.asp?album_id=86431&curpage=


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey dropsentra94, you're pictures aren't showing. Says something about no album i.d. # .


----------



## dropsentra94 (May 1, 2002)

*should wrk now*

ok now it should wrk
http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbum.asp?userid=ThatTanSentra&album_id=86431


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

I like it. Sorry about the accident man, but it has to better by now?


----------



## dropsentra94 (May 1, 2002)

ye shes runin fine now(luckly no engine damage) and she has ser rims all around and ser interior so itz comin along slowly.layte


----------

